# 3D Objekt in Film mit After Effects anzeigen



## Allwissend (5. Juni 2005)

ich würde gern in einem film eine 3D Kugel oder einen Schrank die mann alle drehen kann sodass man halt ein 3D objekt hat. Wie projeziere ich so ein 3D Objekt in after effects?


----------



## 27b-6 (5. Juni 2005)

Abend!

 Nur so zum Verständnis! Willst Du ein 3D-Objekt in AFX importieren? Oder eines erstellen? Oder wie?
 Bischen genauer Deine Frage formulieren, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Allwissend (5. Juni 2005)

Anscheinend importiern wenn es in AE nicht möglich ist ein 3D objekt mit volumen zu erzeugen. Du musst dir vorstellen als könnte man eine 3D Kugel oder Komode drehen und wenden sodass man halt etwas sieht das sich um 360° drehen lässt und ein volumen hat.


----------



## 27b-6 (5. Juni 2005)

Also...

 AFX kann keine 3d-Objekte importieren (ausser im begrenztem Maße Cinema4d-Daten [Kamera-Pfade und -Einstellungen]) Es ist nun mal kein 3d-Programm.
 Es gibt Plugins die eine Sphere, Würfel oder andere geometrische Grundformen, aus einem Bild erzeugen können. Das ist aber kein "echtes 3D".
 Sorry, aber so sieht's aus.


----------



## Allwissend (5. Juni 2005)

Ja ok, danke. Schade.


----------



## besserwisserde (6. Juni 2005)

Mit dem Plugin von Zaxwerks, kannst du unter AE ziemlich alle 3d Modelle der verschiedenen Softwarehersteller importieren. Du kannst aber auch selbst 3d Modelle erstellen, wenn du eine Grafik als Vektor vorliegen hast.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Allwissend (6. Juni 2005)

Ah ok. Ich schau mal woher ich das plugin bekomm. Kann man sich ja vielleicht online kaufen.

P.S.: Wie integriert man ein PlugIn?


----------



## meta_grafix (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,

das Zaxwerks PlugIn 3D Invigorator kann man online kaufen. Bei meiner Adobe Video Collection lag eine Gutschein bei, mit dem man dieses PluIn günstiger erstehen konnte. Das Teil ist nicht schlecht aber sehr teuer. Das PlugIn wird in das AFX-PugIn-Verzeichnis kopiert.

Gruß


----------



## Allwissend (6. Juni 2005)

und wie aktiviert man es?


----------



## besserwisserde (6. Juni 2005)

Auf der hp von Zaxwerks (http://www.zaxwerks.com), gibt es das Manual gratis zum downloaden. Darin ist eine genaue Anleitung zur Installation des Plugins beschrieben.
Normalerweise werden Plugins von Drittanbietern einfach in den PluginOrdner unter AE hinein kopiert. AE erkennt diese dann automatisch.
Natürlich mußt du dann auch den Regestrierungsschlüssel unter AE bei den Plugin eingeben.
Den bekommst du, wenn du das Plugin kaufst. Sonst siehst du bei jeden Video "Demo".

Wie oben schon gesagt: Genial, aber teuer!


----------



## Allwissend (6. Juni 2005)

Was genau ist ein drittanbieter? Ist das nicht ein zweitanbieter?


----------

